# Sticky  Questions for the first Fertility Appt



## Martha Moo

*Upon Request from various members, this is a thread for those awaiting their first fertility Appt

It has been put together by the mod team so thanks to them  *

What tests will be conducted?

Am I ovulating? (some details and info of what the day 21 progesterone test is and what si a "good" level).

What is my DH / DP's sperm like (again a link to what good looks like - I think there is one about that on the Male Factors board somewhere).

Is there anything we can do to help it happen naturally

are there any obvious problems that they can see ?

if there are problems what is the DX ?

will the DX improve/decline ?

if meds/TX needed what kind ?

if there is something to help when can we start + what are the requirments + success rates ?

I will add more as and when i think of them


----------

